# small basic wood smoker plans?



## Thisjustin (Mar 23, 2012)

hey guys,
i'd like to start smoking meat but i dont have a wood smoker. i am handy and have tools and materials i just dont know how to go about building a small smoker. its just me and my wife and maybe the in-laws so i dont need a large smoker, something large enough for maybe two racks of ribs and thats pretty much it. probably an electric smoker would more be up my alley since my lifestyle wont allow me to constantly monitor it. any ideas, building plans, tips, or advice would be wonderful. thanx in advance for the help!

~justin


----------



## oldpro (Jul 8, 2009)

Go get a Weber Smokey Mountain (18 1/2" model should fit you), a Maverick ET 732 remote thermometer, and start smoking. By the time you built one that probably wouldn't work you would have more time and materials invested than you would pay for this setup.

A lot of competition cookers use these units. The key to smoking is temperature control and the ability to monitor it.


----------



## Ben33Tx (May 6, 2013)

+1 on this ^. Its about knowing how your equipment works. I have a COS from HEB that has been turning out good food for quite awhile. The Maverick ET 732 is a must have and with a few inexpensive mods you can take a $130 smoker and make the wife and the in-laws pretty happy.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Justin - simply build a cheap UDS. You sound like exactly the kind of guy that would get a lot of use out of it.

Here's mine: (but if you search UDS on here and Google you'll see a TON of options)
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=273161&highlight=UDS

I still use it 3-5 times a month. It doesn't need babysitting and will hold a consitent temp for 15+ hours EASY.


----------



## Thisjustin (Mar 23, 2012)

im going with a uds seems to be right up my alley as far as construction. thanks for the advice guys!


----------

